# Nice unique 90 cm Mopani



## plantbrain (11 Dec 2013)

Mopani is typically blocky and tough to scape with.
I need to locate a few accessory pieces that match well with this main one.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Dec 2013)

Nice wood, Tom ; ) 


That's gonna leach some tannins!


----------



## James D (11 Dec 2013)

Wow, that's a whopper.


----------



## James R (11 Dec 2013)

We're gonna need a bigger tank!


----------



## MirandaB (11 Dec 2013)

James R said:


> We're gonna need a bigger tank!


 

If not a bigger truck   beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## James O (12 Dec 2013)

WOW!  If green is envy then I'm fluorescing!!!!!!

"We're gonna need a bigger tank"


----------



## Alastair (12 Dec 2013)

When will we see that other huge beauty in a tank tom??? The big branchy many tree


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Dec 2013)

It's like a big gun from Gears of War 

Impressive size!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Feb 2014)

plantbrain said:


> Mopani is typically blocky and tough to scape with.
> I need to locate a few accessory pieces that match well with this main one.


 
Hi Tom,

I wanted to know from what tree Mopani comes ? In fact I am asking that because when I saw that picture I have directly noticed that it is the same wood I can find here in Congo.
Since I am a kid and playing with tank, every time I asked people to bring me wood for my tank they bring me this type of wood. 
Would be great for me to know from where it come (natural habit, name of the wood and if possible a pic) 
I will put a pic of the wood I have to compare, and hope it is the same.

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Feb 2014)

On that pic the appear very dark compare to your ! But this is because it was staying outside in the dust, sun, rain for more than 10 years. I have soak it for three weeks and give it a good brush. Now it is light brown as your.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Feb 2014)

Hi all,





zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I wanted to know from what tree Mopani comes ?


<Mopane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Feb 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> <Mopane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia>.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 
Hi Darrel 
thanks, maybe I should di this before asking 

cheers


----------



## Edvet (4 Feb 2014)

So i'm guessing Tom didn't find it in the wild next to the manzanita?


----------

